# Shengshou 2x2 Disassemble HELP



## ortomy (Apr 2, 2016)

So I just got my cube in the mail, and it was moving slowly so I took a butter knife and took out a piece like my 3x3. It has a sphere core and I dont know how to put back the pieces. I need help.


----------



## Eduard Khil (Apr 15, 2016)

Snap the corner caps back on


----------

